# Thousands Words a Day Club 2019



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I started a new book and wrote 9K.


----------



## Evie Love (Jan 5, 2014)

I started a new book and wrote 2k. Excited for the bright, shiny new year!


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

1K. I've been sick as a dog for all of December, so to finally be back in the office felt great. A solid warm up day .


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

11.2k yesterday, 10k today.


----------



## Nick_Wathke (Nov 25, 2018)

1.1k yesterday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## Nick_Wathke (Nov 25, 2018)

Only 150 yesterday, but so far today I'm sitting at 2800. This is the most I've ever written in one day so far.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K. I'm going to try to do another chapter in a bit because I have to take time out tomorrow to go and get my blinker replaced.


----------



## R.D. Smith (Jun 17, 2014)

2k today. Doing my best to stick to my writing schedule this year.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Added another 3K. Now I only have to do two chapters tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You continue to be an inspiration, Amanda.

I wrote 1003 words on January 1 and 2805 on January 2. Today, I wrote 1264 words until now and finished a difficult scene. Unfortunately, I now have to repeat part of it from a different POV.


----------



## R.D. Smith (Jun 17, 2014)

2k again today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

today: 11,124
yesterday: 1,952
day before: 3,665

I'll finish this book tomorrow with another 10k or so.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1046 words today to put my current work at 7190 words total


----------



## Nick_Wathke (Nov 25, 2018)

1100 today.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

20,733 today and the book still isn't done. I've got another 2-3k I'm guessing, which I might try to finish up today, though probably not.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

1K today to finish up a short. Starting next novel tomorrow. Goal is 4K on the weekdays until we're finished.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

Another 1K in my story.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Didn't add any before going to sleep but added 5,400 right after getting up to finish the book. Feels good.

Keep it up everyone. Motivation is easy right after new years. But keeping that ethic up after that initial burst of enthusiasm wears off is what will bring success.


----------



## LifesHumor (Feb 5, 2014)

1040


----------



## R.D. Smith (Jun 17, 2014)

2k


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Vanessa Monaghan (Nov 13, 2015)

Looking forward to using this post as accountability in 2019.

Monday: 3K written, 1k edited.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

3.5k so far today. Feeling good, so probably going to dip into more.


----------



## StoryTellingNook (Jan 7, 2019)

More than 3k this week... Worn out my creativeness.

-Devon


----------



## carozy (Jul 3, 2014)

1025 today!  This thread motivated me to continue with the next scene, and now I have some more story ideas.    Yay!


----------



## pcedmonds (Jan 14, 2018)

For the first time in my career, I am treating my creative writing like it is my job. Which means I have decided to write at least Monday thru Friday, and eat live breathe my WIP for 8 hours a day. Or more. So I am joining the thread as a way to give myself accountability.

It is almost 9:00 A.M. my time -- time to clock in 

PS: Does anyone have a nifty word tracker they would like to share or a nifty website that allows you to create one free? I suck at Excel, lol. I found a nifty Google Doc Add On.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written too finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

2k so far. May do more tonight

(did do that last 500 yesterday, so yesterdays total was 4k)


----------



## R.D. Smith (Jun 17, 2014)

1,014 k today. My goal is 2k per day. Today was crazy.


----------



## carozy (Jul 3, 2014)

I did a little over 1,000 between two different stories.


----------



## R.D. Smith (Jun 17, 2014)

2k today. I may try to write more today to make up for yesterday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

3.2k written. hoping to do that last 800 here real soon.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

Pulled 2.3K today, and I do mean pulled.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

3k so far. Will do the last 1k later.

Got my 4k in for my main story.

Did about 500 words on my side piece.



Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9K written, 9K edited


What time do you get up in the morning and what time (generally) do you finish with your day?


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 2373

+ 0 minutes spot jogging 

*****

WIPWC = 54,761

*****

TWC 2019 = 3077 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 8.43 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 9 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

2.5K. We're geting snow. Four inches down with nine inches predicted. Ugh.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 6K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

time was said:


> 2.5K. We're geting snow. Four inches down with nine inches predicted. Ugh.


Yikes!

A little over 1K for me but I'm finally in the last part of the story.


----------



## bkd-wa (Jan 2, 2019)

I've set a 2K/day goal from today. Just realizing how much work 2K is! At 1,400 now and 600 more to go before I hit the bed. This is hard!


----------



## LifesHumor (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm trying to do 3,000 words a day for this week. I hope I make my goal.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.6K  I read too many books to do all the writing I need to do.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 8K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

6th: 5052 edited
7th: 7899 edited
8th: 5971 edited

12th: 1907 written, 2319 edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

2k written, 9k edited


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 1489

+ 0 minutes spot jogging 

*****

WIPWC = 56,273

*****

TWC 2019 = 4566 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 12.50 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 10 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.1K and my driveway has just been plowed! Yes!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

4.2k written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

4k.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1902 words and draft one of the short story is done (total word count is just shy of 14K)


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Finished editing. What a chore. Didn't edit out as much as per usual. Didn't need it.

Averaged 1-2K per writing session on this novella.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

4.7k written, finished final edits of a short story and sent it to my editor.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

3.2k. Gonna get a head start on tomorrow's words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

Oy oy oy.

Friday: 4k
Saturday: 1k
Sunday: 3-4k to finish a short.
Today: 1k so far (took it easy today


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

Snow day today means a little over 1K written between two short stories (trying to get a reader magnet for my newsletter figured out!)


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Zero the last three or four days. Burnt out.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

3.5k today. ++


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

7,000 on a new book


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 4K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 6K edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Snowed in here so I wrote 10K and edited 10K.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

About 1500 words last night and this a.m.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Fortunate (Jul 31, 2018)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9K written, 9K edited


Nosy question...

You've had quite a few 3k days recently, compared to your usual 9k a day.
Are the 3k days deliberately planned?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Fortunate said:


> Nosy question...
> 
> You've had quite a few 3k days recently, compared to your usual 9k a day.
> Are the 3k days deliberately planned?


I do 9K a day on the weekdays and 3K a day on the weekends. 3K is one chapter.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 8K written to finish a book, 9K edited


Geez, Amanda, you write them faster than I can read them!


----------



## Fortunate (Jul 31, 2018)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I do 9K a day on the weekdays and 3K a day on the weekends. 3K is one chapter.


Fantastic


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 9K edited. I have to take the bulk of tomorrow off for errands and to prepare for my mother's Saturday visit, so that means I have to make up three extra chapter between now and Sunday. I did one tonight. I should do one tomorrow. That leaves only one extra for Sunday to keep on my schedule.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 5K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

since the last time I posted, mostly maintained my 4k on weekdays.

2k yesterday, about to do 1k for today to get a headstart on words.

1k edited. (have to step up my game on that tomorrow, too)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4248 yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

7004 written, 5915 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

2K on Monday, about 400 words yesterday. Have taken 1K out editing on the fly.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5427 written, 5875 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 3K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 1829 written, 4668 edited
today: 7099 written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4888 written, 3659 edited


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

About 2K yesterday, have edited out about 1700 from WIP as I go.


----------



## Chris Fritschi (Jan 28, 2019)

Last year I finally broke 1k a day and average 1.8 to 2k. I'm looking to blow past those numbers this year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

3721 written, 2975 edited


----------



## Bohemienne (Jan 11, 2018)

1397 words yesterday + one detailed novel outline written.

Aiming for 2K today + another detailed outline.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 12K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

7600 written


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 

0 + 72 minutes spot jogging around Rubik's Cube + 1018 = 1018

*****

WIPWC = 60,691

*****

EIP: 0.3.8.288

*****

TWC 2019 = 8362 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 22.90 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 28 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

4k to finish a book. Whoop.

I feel like this one's going to need a lot of editing, but I say that with every single book I write, lol. This book was heavy with a lot of moving parts. I have mad respect for anyone who consistently writes mysteries.

I spent the whole freaking book going back and forth trying to make sure I had enough fake clues and real clues. 

Tomorrow (hopefully) starting something new.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 

698 + 72 minutes spot jogging around Rubik's Cube + 1475 = 2173

*****

WIPWC = 62,868

*****

EIP: 0.3.8.288

*****

TWC 2019 = 10,535 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 28.86 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 28 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

200 yesterday, hehe.

1k today so far, will probably do more.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

13th: 2382 written
14th: 2683 written
15th: 5788 written, 724 edited
16th: 3071 written


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 

0 + 72 minutes spot jogging around Rubik's Cube + 1141 = 1141

*****

WIPWC = 64,099

*****

EIP: 0.3.8.288

*****

TWC 2019 = 11,676 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 31.98 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 29 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 

0 + 72 minutes spot jogging around Rubik's Cube + 1285 = 1285

*****

WIPWC = 65,302

*****

EIP: 0.3.8.288

*****

TWC 2019 = 12,961 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 35.50 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 29 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

1.5k written


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 

0 + 72 minutes spot jogging around Rubik's Cube + 1004 = 1004

*****

WIPWC = 66,306

*****

EIP: 0.3.8.288

*****

TWC 2019 = 13,965 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 38.26 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 29 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

3k for the last 3 days.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K written to finish a book, 9K edited.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 

0 + 72 minutes spot jogging around Rubik's Cube + 1468 = 1468

*****

WIPWC = 67,774

*****

EIP: 0.3.8.288

*****

TWC 2019 = 15,433 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 42.28 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 32 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written on a new book and 12K edited over the weekend


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 

581 + 72 minutes spot jogging around Rubik's Cube + 1699 = 2280

*****

WIPWC = 70,056

*****

EIP: 0.3.8.288

*****

TWC 2019 = 17,713 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 48.52 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 32 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Added another 3K, so I wrote 12K today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I plan to do another chapter tonight after dinner.


----------



## SM Royall (Dec 5, 2013)

Back in the saddle this week after a five year break, got a lot of unfinished stuff cluttering my hard drive but aiming to hit it hard for a while starting this week.

2.5K yesterday
4k today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Added another 3K


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

monday: 2k
Tuesday: 1k


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I plan to write another chapter before bed tonight. Once I do, that means I will have officially opened up an extra buffer day before New Orleans so I can do stuff like get a haircut and pedicure.


----------



## SM Royall (Dec 5, 2013)

3.5K written today and a cover done.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Added another 3K to finish up at a total 12K today.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

About 2K over past two evenings. So far I've kicked out 2700 words. Now it's time to edit. Ugh.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

Just barely 1k for wednesday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited. I plan to write another chapter before bed.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Added another 3K. One more big day tomorrow and then things get easier.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

2k thursday.


----------



## William Collins. (Jan 20, 2016)

22K over the past three weeks. I find the more books I finish, the faster I get.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited. I will write one more chapter tonight. Then I'm sitting pretty to finish everything before my New Orleans trip.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

1k for today, getting me up to 20k on my new WIP.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 

592 + 72 minutes spot jogging around Rubik's Cube + 1785 = 2377

*****

WIPWC = 72,440

*****

EIP: 0.3.8.288

*****

TWC 2019 = 20,090 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 55.04 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 36 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 12K edited. I also added another 3K last night.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

WEP SESSION SUMMARY:

DWC = 

0 + 72 minutes spot jogging around Rubik's Cube + 1045 = 1045

*****

WIPWC = 73,485

*****

EIP: 0.3.8.288

*****

TWC 2019 = 21,135 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 57.90 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = 0% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

TID 2019 = 36 Vs TID 2018 = 81

*****

PT 2019 = 0 Vs PT 2018 = 0.2548


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 12K edited. I should finish this one tomorrow. Then I only have one 60K book to write before New Orleans, which is going to be a cake walk. Now I'm doing housework and outlining a book this afternoon. I also have a few other busywork tasks that need doing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

2k so far.

Prolly do another 1k before bed.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## writersean (Mar 2, 2019)

I've written 2,500 words so far today and am still going after this short break messing around on the Internet. I try to maintain a goal of 20,000 words a week. Most weeks I make it unless life intervenes. Writing is my day job so it's not so hard.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited. I'm going to try to write another chapter but my allergies are acting up.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written. I should finish this one tomorrow and then I'm off until a week from Monday because I will be in New Orleans. Can't wait.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K to finish a book. I'm off for a week and a half.


----------



## ian74 (Feb 27, 2019)

You ever sit down to write with hours of go time ahead of you only to knock out 813 words? That was me yesterday. Gah! But I'm back. So here goes ...


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

It's been a while, but I've managed to write a thousand words a day on five occasions in the last week. It's great to feel the momentum after a period of digging in and working very hard to find that flow. Happy days. It's the second book in a series, which has been part of the issue and my memory for book one and the copious notes haven't been as beneficial as I'd hoped. It may also be the added pressure of having to meet a contract, another thing I've not been used to. Anyway, wanted to celebrate and couldn't think of where else I might do my dance. Cheers.


----------



## ian74 (Feb 27, 2019)

4,600 words yesterday. A bit better than the day before, I would say. Love this string. Great accountability.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm late to the party, but I'd love to join this thread. I find it to be very motivating. Goal for today is at least 10k. 

Also, hi, I'm new here


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

7K yesterday before I stopped to go back and edit some earlier chapters. 5k today and I’ll edit 4 chapters before bed.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

4K yesterday. 5K today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 6K edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1,115 yesterday. Hoping for a similar total today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1k written yesterday


----------



## Chris Fritschi (Jan 28, 2019)

BAM! I'm so stoked. The day started off badly. My sprint word counts were way down and I couldn't get into my flow state. I stepped away from trying to force it and when I came back to the keyboard there was a big improvement.

I want to get to four sprints with a total of 5k words. It'll take work, but I'm determined to get there. If you're struggling, it's okay. Struggle is what makes reaching the goal feel sweet.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

Another 1k yesterday.


----------



## vicy (Nov 21, 2015)

1000 words/day for almost every day the last 2 months - I'm exhausted. I'm in awe of everyone who can have consistency.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

3K written and 15K edited today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 9K edited. I'm adding another chapter tonight (3K) so I'm ahead for tomorrow and can take off the entire afternoon.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Added another 3K to get ahead for tomorrow.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1,168 today.  Today was also the first day this month over 1k.  Another first was it was the first day of the year I sat outside in the sunshine writing.  Ok, it was only 7oC, but sunshine is sunshine and I am on holiday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

2,256 words. Yeah, I have finally found the energy to return to writing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 6K over the weekend and added another 9K of writing today as well as 9K of editing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1080 yesterday.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I struggle with achieving a good daily word count. I once wrote 10k in a day. Occasionally 5k. Lots of lots of days of nothing. Some days of 500 words. I'm trying really hard to achieve consistency since coming back to writing and moving away from the children's books. Muted and Zo, big stand-alone novels, are doing OK (not 'best sellers' OK, but spending most of their time in the 20k - 30k range overall), and I'm determined to add at least two more similar books before the end of the year. 

I've done 21,000 words since April 1, when Zo came out, so that's an average of 1,000 words a day. I did 2,600 words today. Hopefully, I can increase my daily quota. Some of the word counts of authors here are just amazing!


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1073 yesterday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

500 yesterday, 500 this morning. Life got in the way.


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

3k on a new book today


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

2,600 last night.
That makes an average of 1,705 words a day for the month.
I need to write more. It's 2.25pm, I have a few hours to myself - away I go.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

Joining thread... howdy and thanks for creating it. Am dusting off New Year resolution to become prolific. 

1479 words yesterday
1551 words the day before


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

Too much busy work today but I did manage 2K in between that and running errands. Typing on my phone isn't very efficient, but it's a productive way to kill time when I'm waiting in line


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written yesterday (then I played Pokemon for hours and saw Avengers), 4K written today and 9K edited


----------



## alhawke (Apr 24, 2019)

Ooh, this is a good motivator.

6k today and the day isn't over.  

But my habits are erratic. I'll try to keep up daily.


----------



## Bella Breen (May 24, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 3K written yesterday (then I played Pokemon for hours and saw Avengers), 4K written today and 9K edited


1st, how do you write so consistently and so much? 2nd, what's your pokemon go trainer code? I play too!


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

Another 2K day. Tomorrow I have to hit at least 6K and I can’t watch GoT until I do. It’s the ultimate motivator. Lol.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5245 on a new book yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new short, 9K edited


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1800 words today. Best writing day this year.


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

1,000 words today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations, everyone! Keep it up. 
Amanda M. Lee - you are inspirational!

1,630 written yesterday.  That has brought the average down to under 1,700  a day for the month... must do better. Must write more.


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

Wrote 1300 but cut a bunch. Down 500.


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

Tuesday morning 1,300 or so.


----------



## chumlychums (Apr 3, 2019)

Last night 2k before I went to bed. That's 41k for my first nov.


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1200 done.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5233	written 3838 edited


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

2000 written


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

2000 today


----------



## alhawke (Apr 24, 2019)

2k yesterday, 1 k this am; that still averages 1k per day this week with my very late start this week.

But working on Book Cover for another book and editing; (along with fighting a nasty cold).

Cheers to you, Amanda, for the motivating thread!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1200 words today. Blood from a stone!


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

1400 words today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## alhawke (Apr 24, 2019)

1K today


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

850 today, but also scratched out a few scenes in pencil so I'll count that as close enough to 1000


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

4.5K written, 12K edited


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

1500 today


----------



## alhawke (Apr 24, 2019)

1800 words today. And editing lots, not sure edited pg #s though


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Friday: 3696 written
Sunday: 5407 written 2221 edited


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1000 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 12K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Monday: 11,502 written, 2,733 edited
Tuesday: research
Wednesday: 411 written, 7,131 edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

6,067 written, a few thousand edited


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1500 done.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

3,013 written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 3,378 written
today: 5,659 written, 2,203 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,289 written, 3,590 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K written to finish a book, 9K edited, tons of work on the pool


----------



## Sanitywrecked (May 7, 2019)

1802 today, 4847 into the manuscript. Day 3 after building the habit for 3 weeks. First post!


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

1255 today

12062 so far!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 1,748 written, 12,045 edited
today: 6,973 written, a bit over 1k edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## chumlychums (Apr 3, 2019)

I am at 40k. It took three weeks to get to 30 and then a  slow three weeks to get to 40. I proofread my earlier chapters to make them tighter and it is a stronger book but there is a hump at times.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 9K edited


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1000 words. First draft done.  
Needs lots of work. Getting better at producing daily word count but need a better outlining process for the next one. So first draft isn't so rough.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited to finish a book


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

Edited 3K.


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

Just over 2k, all action in penultimate chapter.

(Brain hurts now)


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Re-wrote the intro completely (i.e., trash and replace) to the latest book early this morning. About 1K worth. Now it's time to move on to the next tome.


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

Edited 3k of first draft. Might be the same 3k I edited yesterday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 9K edited both yesterday and today (and a bunch of Pokémon played)


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

18th: 1612 written, 4098 edited
20th: 553 written, 2547 edited
21st: 1191 written, 6991 edited
22nd: 289 written, 5988 edited
today: 2134 written, 9501 edited


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

Another 2k today.


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

I haven’t posted in awhile but I’ve been averaging about 4K a day and writing with a sprinting partner.
3K today and edited 6 chapters.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4,387 written, 3,941 edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

3K written, 4 chapters edited


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

12,000 words in two and a half days. Invigorating story line seems to help.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4,108 written, 1,235 edited


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I've had a slack 10 days, but completed 1,200 today... then edited the first 30,000 words in Horses of the Rain and removed 2,300 words that were so freaking boring or irrelevant.  So, negative 1,100. Either way, that qualifies for the 'thousand words a day': I wrote 1,200; I have an overall word count of -1,100 for the day.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9K written, 9K edited


A lot of your entries are similar. Not saying there's anything wrong with that, just an observation.

Do you stick to a 9K per day goal, or is that just how it generally works out? Just curious.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

3K this morning. 16K in the past 6 days.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

jb1111 said:


> A lot of your entries are similar. Not saying there's anything wrong with that, just an observation.
> 
> Do you stick to a 9K per day goal, or is that just how it generally works out? Just curious.


I believe in the past she's said she does 45k a week for three weeks a month, then edits and does other stuff the final week. I think she might have changed that at some point and now just does 45k every week. Sometimes she does more to get ahead and take a long weekend.

She is consistent, though. Most consistent I've ever seen. Whenever I need motivation, I just read her posts. Even when they're all the same, it's motivating in its own way.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 3,194 written, 2,425 edited
today: 5,929 written and finished the draft, though I still have two or three scenes of maybe 4k total to add during the edit


----------



## Fortunate (Jul 31, 2018)

funthebear said:


> I believe in the past she's said she does 45k a week for three weeks a month, then edits and does other stuff the final week. I think she might have changed that at some point and now just does 45k every week. Sometimes she does more to get ahead and take a long weekend.
> 
> She is consistent, though. Most consistent I've ever seen. Whenever I need motivation, I just read her posts. Even when they're all the same, it's motivating in its own way.


I asked earlier back in the thread. She said she writes 9k/day every weekday, and 3k/day on weekends. An inspiration!

(Me: 7k today so far... going for 9k.)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't always do a chapter on the weekends. It's very weather dependent, especially now that my pool is open. I write 45K at a minimum a week (that's 9K a day, or three chapters) and I edit a different 9K a day (and am more likely to sneak in chapters to edit on the weekend here and there).

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I don't always do a chapter on the weekends. It's very weather dependent, especially now that my pool is open. I write 45K at a minimum a week (that's 9K a day, or three chapters) and I edit a different 9K a day (and am more likely to sneak in chapters to edit on the weekend here and there).
> 
> 9K written on a new book, 9K edited


and how soon before you'll be done writing books for 2019 already? I recall last year you were done before September right? Since you are ahead in production a few months.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

BGArcher said:


> and how soon before you'll be done writing books for 2019 already? I recall last year you were done before September right? Since you are ahead in production a few months.


I just finished up my November books and am starting in on my December books this week. That's just the main writing, though. The editing overlaps going forward.


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

Another 2k for me today.
Trying for another 1k after work, but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

5K. Trying to get this book finished and to my editor by the end of the week.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 2,118 written 9,165 edited
today: 1,850 written, 6k edited


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

1800


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,057 written, 7,411 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

5K written.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

2K written and short story done (clocking in at 2496 words total--I really want 4 more words...)


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

Edited 5 chapters, 8K written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 1,859 written, 7,013 edited
today: 3,460 written, 9,217 edited


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Today: 1325
Yesterday:2250


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited (both yesterday and today)


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

jb1111 said:


> A lot of your entries are similar. Not saying there's anything wrong with that, just an observation.
> 
> Do you stick to a 9K per day goal, or is that just how it generally works out? Just curious.


Also remember so you don't get down on yourself. Anyone can write fast, few can write well. (not to say Amanda's stuff isn't good). Focus on quality of the story not quantity.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

lifeasweknowit said:


> Also remember so you don't get down on yourself. Anyone can write fast, few can write well. (not to say Amanda's stuff isn't good). Focus on quality of the story not quantity.


You should listen to kalel. He knows because he leaves one stars on other author's books after private messaging for help (and getting it).


----------



## jrd360 (Jun 1, 2019)

This is an impressive thread - so many of you maintain great focus each month in your writing.  What are the typical word counts for your books?  At 1,000 words a day it would seem like maybe 6-7 books a year? I think before getting to a word count my goal is to just write each day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 667 written, 2,844 edited
today: 1,306 written, 4,723 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

4K written and edited 4 chapters


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,129 written, 3,344 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1000 written. 1800 edited. Mostly making up for cuts on rewrite.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,338 written, 11,817 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1700 written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 8K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1198 written


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1196


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

5K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

Another thousand written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 9K edited (going to try to get another chapter in tonight so I can have an easy day tomorrow)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote another 6K, bringing my total for the day to 16K written and 9K edited. Easy day of writing tomorrow.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1062 but starting to feel dialogue heavy


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Jun 6: 2,066 written
Jun 7: 1,687 written
Jun 9: 264 written, 6,520 edited
Jun 10: 532 written, 9,096 edited
Jun 11: 1,262 written, ~3hrs of editing
Jun 12: 1,148 written, 17,361 edited
Jun 13: 3,372 written, 9,779 edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1170 written, nearing 10K in this piece


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,992 written, 13,468 edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1049 written, now time for two graduation parties and a stop at the library


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,751 written, 13,976 edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1018 written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,370 written, 10,950 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1012 written


----------



## laura_the_librarian (Mar 27, 2018)

1,804


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

1700 yesterday.
2300 today.


----------



## George Trigiris (Jun 12, 2018)

Mostly 3-3,500 a day.

Sometimes, even getting to the 3k mark is very hard.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5,637 written, 8,555 edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1032 written


----------



## laura_the_librarian (Mar 27, 2018)

1,431


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

2035 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 5K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,719 written, 24,839 edited


----------



## laura_the_librarian (Mar 27, 2018)

1,795


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

1815


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Yesterday: 15K written, 10K edited
Today: 3K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,137 written, 14,593 edited


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2019)

Just wrapped up the most recent WIP at 97,366 words and 6248 words written today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,567 written, 17,193 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,377 written, 19,149 edited in 8h40m


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1K written plus some outlining


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 9K edited. I'm going on a mini break for the rest of this week and all of next week. I will be writing a 30K short, which is my last title for 2019 during that time (but that's really only a chapter a day and catching up on editing and busywork until it's all done. Then the Monday after the Fourth I start on my 2020 stuff.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9K written to finish a book, 9K edited. I'm going on a mini break for the rest of this week and all of next week. I will be writing a 30K short, which is my last title for 2019 during that time (but that's really only a chapter a day and catching up on editing and busywork until it's all done. Then the Monday after the Fourth I start on my 2020 stuff.


You're a machine and it's really impressive. Thank you for continuing to do these daily check ins. Even if some of us don't post, it's (at least for me) a good motivator.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1085 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

Another 1K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

Just over 1K


----------



## Aya Knight (Jun 29, 2019)

So many of you are inspiring! I try to keep a decent pace with writing, but some days are certainly easier than others. Life gets the best of me and there's times when I find myself scribbling just a few sentences. I tip my hat to those who can get novels out within a few months. Reading through many of your replies, I feel motivated to push.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1K to current WIP that has broken 20K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

2.5K today/


----------



## Rae B. Lake (Mar 7, 2017)

4K written today


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 937 written, 11,753 edited
today: 1,910 written



Amanda M. Lee said:


> I will be writing a 30K short, which is my last title for 2019 during that time (but that's really only a chapter a day and catching up on editing and busywork until it's all done. Then the Monday after the Fourth I start on my 2020 stuff.


This is so cool that you're so far ahead. Must make things like scheduling editing much easier.


----------



## RJRugroden (May 7, 2017)

Yesterday: 5k
Today: 2,500
Tomorrow: hoping for 2,500


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,118 written, 7,424 edited to finish a book. I start a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited (book sent off to editor).


----------



## Rae B. Lake (Mar 7, 2017)

6749 words down today!!!


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1K today and once I merge the two word documents, my WIP will be over 25K!


----------



## RJRugroden (May 7, 2017)

3k written today


----------



## Rae B. Lake (Mar 7, 2017)

5537 written today! I love all this productivity!


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1180 today.  First time over 1k for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

13,500 written, 9K edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1308 today.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 2,540 written
today: 4,790 written, 5,718 edited


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

After a few weeks of backsliding, I'm back to just over 1,000 a day. It's been a struggle, but I  don't stop until I pass the 1,000 mark. It used to be easy to knock out 3,000 - I'm just procrastinating too much.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1345 today.


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

Finally getting back into the swing of things after vacation. 5K written and 6 chapters edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written yesterday
9K written, 6K edited today


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 976 written, 1,612 edited
today: 9,617 written, 3,021 edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1204 words written yesterday.


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

10K edited, 2K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.4k I am working on a short story and enjoying the change of pace.


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

3K written


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1162 words today, mostly in the sun in the garden.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 6K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 6K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 683 written, 7,202 edited
today: 9,622 written, 6,014 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

3K written, 3K edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1074 today and 1059 on Sunday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5,098 written, 2,063 edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

5K written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,794 written, 5,940 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written yesterday, 9K written today, I am way behind on editing


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1055 words yesterday.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

3,707 written. I too am behind on editing, though only by about 5k.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 32K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9K written, 32K edited


How many hours did that editing take?


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,230 words today


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

3K written on a new book and 15K edited to finish a short.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

6,532 written, 1,495 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

funthebear said:


> How many hours did that editing take?


I broke it up between housework tasks, so on the clock it took about six hours but I also did a bunch of stuff, like laundry, dishes, litter boxes, cleaning the garage, etc. between. I would estimate it took about 3.5 hours out of that total when I break it down.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

You do two passes, right? Is that speed the first or second?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

funthebear said:


> You do two passes, right? Is that speed the first or second?


No, I only do one pass and then pay line editors and proofreaders. I write exceedingly clean. I was trained as a journalist so that's been a godsend in this business.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Ah. I used to be a terribly messy first drafter, dumping everything in, so I ended up having to do three or four passes. On my current novel I've tried to be more careful. I've spent a bit (a lot) more time plotting, but I'm actually writing faster and I'll only have to do two passes. I'd love to do only one but I have a hard time trusting someone else to do the editing, even proofreading, without going over it afterward.

Did you ever have any success with dictation?


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1048 words on Saturday.


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

1,500 written today!!!!

total of 60,792 words so far on the second draft on my novel!!!


----------



## Awasin (Aug 7, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> No, I only do one pass and then pay line editors and proofreaders. I write exceedingly clean. I was trained as a journalist so that's been a godsend in this business.


If you wrote "exceedingly clean" you'd have written, "I write clean." You're a Goddess, nevertheless, and an inspiration to us mortals.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,336 this morning.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 15K edited


----------



## Wonder` (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I just made a Kboards account and wanted to pop in and say how impressed I am with your daily word counts! 

Wonder


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1045 written on Sunday and 1000 edited.  Have two books queued for a run-through.


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

Awasin said:


> If you wrote "exceedingly clean" you'd have written, "I write clean." You're a Goddess, nevertheless, and an inspiration to us mortals.


Hey now ... some of us like our -ly adverbs.


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

4K written


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

wrote 1,200 words. Made it to 63,042 words. I also killed the villain.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

3K written


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1440 written on Tuesday plus some more editing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited. I'm thinking about doing another chapter because I have an oddball one laying out there that I need to get in if I want to finish this book Friday.


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

1,500 written. Now up to 65,000 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 12K edited. Should finish up the main writing on this one tomorrow.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

20k written. 10k edited. 

House painted in between, took a dip in the pool, did hot yoga and taught a spinning class.

Do i get an award?   

I wish to dedicate this award to all of those people who I think care about how many words i write but actually don't.  lol


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

1,000 words today. 

66,000 words so far!!


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

4K written


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1266 words written on Thursday and a wodge of editing too.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

6,714 written



timesgoneby said:


> 20k written. 10k edited.
> 
> House painted in between, took a dip in the pool, did hot yoga, and taught a spinning class.
> 
> ...


I can't tell if this is serious or not.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 12K edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

I managed 3K today before I just couldn’t do it anymore. I really need to figure something out to deal with wrist pain - dictation, brace, something. My left wrist is so bad right now I can barely move it.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

A little over 1,500 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## Xam_author (Jul 28, 2019)

I actually try to average around 500 words every couple of days. This is either typed or written when I have some downtime. I've done 1000-2000 words before so I'll add that for past reference. 

I'll post again when I've gotten another 1000 words/day done. Might do it today. Glad I found this thread.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1091 words today.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 3,356 written, 1,233 edited
today: 5,366 written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1323 words on Monday and several thousand words edited.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

12k. 12k edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1000 + 3 words today


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

15K edited yesterday and 5K written today


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1325 words written on Tuesday.  Edited a short story.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1058 words on Wednesday.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

yesterday: 2,019 written, 5,430 edited
today: 2,521 written, 10,968 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

about 1900 today


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1406 words written on Friday.  Quite a bit edited.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1129 words written on Sunday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 10K edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1787 written on Monday.  IKEA restaurants are great for writing.  Half a chapter proofread.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 10K edited


----------



## Wonder` (Jul 19, 2019)

Edited 6000


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Finished 1st draft WIP on Wednesday with 1069 words written.


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

wrote 1000 words. have 73,500 words so far.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 10K edited


----------



## HeyImAnAuthor (Apr 27, 2019)

Finished my 2nd draft at 75,141 words.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

4-5 K over past day and a half.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 10K edited, now time to clean the refrigerator


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1040 today and then some tinkering on the website.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 10K edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

Well, I haven’t checked in for awhile, but I managed to write 45K and edit 35K in the last 7 days. Now I have a short to write for an anthology and get 45K done on new book by the 18th. Pray for me. Lol


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 6K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1226 written (first draft of the short story is done at 4996 words)


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1032 words on Sunday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1125 on Monday plus couple of hours editing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## josephdaniel (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm going to start joining in here. 

5k written, 2k edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

10K yesterday, 10K today


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1205 on Tuesday morning and then the rest of the day out in London.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written. Should finish this one tomorrow. I'm now way behind on editing again.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

3k and a few k edited.

First day writing after lots of editing. Finally not behind 

Unless you count that final pass I have to do tomorrow...


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

4000 yesterday. Roughly 1K edited out.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K written to finish a book. I start a new one tomorrow.


----------



## josephdaniel (Jan 30, 2019)

6k yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to start a new book


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1,155 words on Friday.


----------



## josephdaniel (Jan 30, 2019)

4k yesterday, picking up the pace today


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1467 words on Saturday.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1K on a new series


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

Up to 25K on 50K I need done by Thursday. Going to try to knock out another 5K tonight.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 18K edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1046 on Sunday, some editing as well.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

A little over 1k


----------



## Bella Breen (May 24, 2015)

4,508 words yesterday. Editing today and hopefully 7,000 more words dictated too.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 19K edited


----------



## Bella Breen (May 24, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9K written, 19K edited


How in the H E double hockey sticks do you edit so fast? It takes me 1.5-2 hours to edit a 2,500 word chapter.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

2.7K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Bella Breen said:


> How in the H E double hockey sticks do you edit so fast? It takes me 1.5-2 hours to edit a 2,500 word chapter.


I write clean. It takes me about twenty minutes to edit 3K.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Thursday: 2,615 written, 22,006 edited
Saturday: 1,290 written, 10,414 edited
Today: 1,471 written, 14,368 edited


----------



## Bella Breen (May 24, 2015)

1,850 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 15K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,274 written, 7,541 edited


----------



## Bella Breen (May 24, 2015)

Yesterday 1276 edited, 1540 written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Bella Breen (May 24, 2015)

Today 10,292 words written


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1080 written on Wednesday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Misty Bane (Mar 25, 2019)

10K written, 25K edited yesterday 
5K written, 10K edited today


----------



## Bella Breen (May 24, 2015)

5,696 words edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1410 on Thursday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K written to finish a book, 9K edited. I start a new one tomorrow. I have two books to finish before NINC and four weeks to do it.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1350 on Friday.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,252 on a new novel


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written yesterday
9K written, 9K edited today


----------



## Fortunate (Jul 31, 2018)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9K written yesterday
> 9K written, 9K edited today


Do you keep track of how many books you've written?
Did you hit 200 yet? 
And do you know when your interview on the SPF podcast is coming out? They mentioned you a few weeks back so I guess it's coming up soon. I enjoyed the interview you did a couple of years ago on... I can't remember which podcast it was now... so looking forward to this one too.

(7.5k today here.)


----------



## josephdaniel (Jan 30, 2019)

12,000 new words today.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

josephdaniel said:


> 12,000 new words today.


Great job! I'm happy to report my 2k.


----------



## D. A. J. F. (Mar 29, 2019)

josephdaniel said:


> 12,000 new words today.


Amazing!


----------



## LifeisLit (Aug 25, 2017)

Yay! I'm so glad to be active here on kboards again. I've been working on my book for a while. So far I have 14,953 words. I usually write as much as I can in 20 mins a day ( usually about 700-900 words). I hope this thread can get me to 1,000 a day! I'm actually in the 3rd Act and I'm almost done with this rough draft. Then the real hard work begins. Hahaha.


----------



## LifeisLit (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, it seems that this community has already helped me. I wrote like a madwoman and finished my rough draft copy of my manuscript. over 1,000 words in 30 mins. It's not fleshed out but I have something to work with.


----------



## Fortunate (Jul 31, 2018)

8.5k today ~


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## josephdaniel (Jan 30, 2019)

10k new words today.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1500 today


----------



## Fortunate (Jul 31, 2018)

5.1k


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,465 yesterday
2,255 today



Fortunate said:


> Do you keep track of how many books you've written?
> Did you hit 200 yet?
> And do you know when your interview on the SPF podcast is coming out? They mentioned you a few weeks back so I guess it's coming up soon. I enjoyed the interview you did a couple of years ago on... I can't remember which podcast it was now... so looking forward to this one too.
> 
> (7.5k today here.)


I was wondering this is well. They also mentioned it like two months ago, said they interviewed you (Amanda) and Yumoyori Wilson.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

14,374 written today.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1075 words on Thursday.


----------



## Fortunate (Jul 31, 2018)

Matt Lockhart said:


> 14,374 written today.


Deadline? Or just a good day?


----------



## josephdaniel (Jan 30, 2019)

12,000 words yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

Fortunate said:


> Deadline? Or just a good day?


A good day. Today's been going well too, but it won't be as many words written as yesterday.


----------



## josephdaniel (Jan 30, 2019)

11k new words


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

4,974 written
36,497 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 12K edited


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

1,104 written
10,370 edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,309 written, 1,993 edited


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1024 written on Saturday and a chapter edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 12K edited to finish up a book and send it to the editor


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5,406 written, 1,843 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4,805 written, 3,204 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

3,571 written


----------



## josephdaniel (Jan 30, 2019)

7k today


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

4,822 written today in an outline for a new novel


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4,080 written


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

2,021 written today to finish up an outline for a new novel


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written yesterday, 11K written today. I started my last book before NINC.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5,419 written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

1047 on Saturday.  Back to work this week, so only averaging 700 a day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

3,441 written in my outline today, and just when I thought I'd finished outlining my new novel... turns out, not quite yet.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

7th: 3,101 written, 1,888 edited
today: 2,522 written, 3,941 edited


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

1,993 written in my outline today. I think I'm starting to see light at the end of this outlining tunnel, finally.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written yesterday, 9K written today


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

1,021 written in my outline yesterday, hard at it again today. Turns out that light I saw at the end of the outlining tunnel was an outlining train about to run me over.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 15K edited


----------



## Indy Strange (Aug 29, 2019)

1300 words written and 4k edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 15K edited


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

5,359 written in my outline today, and FINALLY... I think it's finished... just like my brain.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

1,073 written in my outline. Just a minor little addition I had to make to the thing (and on my day off no less), and now I'm definitely done and ready to write the book come Monday. At least... that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 15K edited


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

About 2200 yesterday, about 2000 the day before. The day before that -- not very much.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

10,392 written to start my new novel today. Glad to be past the outlining stage at long last.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2,854


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

14,071 written today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 15K edited yesterday
11K written and 14K edited today

I am officially done with all writing and editing until after NINC.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Over 2K yesterday. Had to quit because it was getting late.


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Really need to have some accountability, even if it's only to me. So - 2300 today.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

12,672 written today


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

3,024 written, 3,268 edited



Matt Lockhart said:


> 12,672 written today


How many hours that take you?


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

..about 1200 today.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

funthebear said:


> How many hours that take you?


6.7


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

13,813 written today


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

1,200 yesterday, 2,300 today. Trying to get back on track after succumbing to the blues over the drought and being useless and not getting things done. Be quiet, negative voice - let me write.


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

A paltry 500 words today. Maybe the weekend will be kind to me.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

12,036 written today


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

2-3K earlier today. I don't use a calculator... Just rough guesstimate. Time to add more.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Matt Lockhart said:


> 12,036 written today


You guys are incredible


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

2000 words today. I feel much better.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4,165


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

1100 for today .. it's nice to see some progress!


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

Herefortheride said:


> You guys are incredible


Honestly, in my case I wish this was true.  I'm just lucky I have a lot more butt-in-chair time available to me than many/most writers do. 6-7 hours every weekday. I don't take it for granted.


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

1200 today - thanks for making me feel accountable, all.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

6,309 written today to finish the book
26,613 edited today


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4,731


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Another 1250 for me today.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I've done 1,200 a day for ten days, but I want to get up to 3,000. I guess writing here isn't helping.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

32,814 edited today


----------



## BusyMuses (Oct 25, 2017)

4,500 today, but hoping to add a couple of thousands more before end of day.


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

lea_owens said:


> I've done 1,200 a day for ten days, but I want to get up to 3,000. I guess writing here isn't helping.


My average before starting to post it here was close to zero. I've written some 12,000 words since February. Now I've nearly doubled that in a little over a week thanks to feeling like I have to post something here.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,970


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Little under 1400 tonight. I have some illustrating to do as well.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

45,466 edited today


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

A token 100 words today - sometimes life messes up the mix.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

16,717 edited today to finish the book


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Another pathetic 500 words. Someone sing the muse at me?


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

4,317 written in outline for new novel today


----------



## SJ Fowler (Sep 17, 2019)

3000 words today!  6 days in a row and hoping to keep going.


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Another thousand for me, plus a lot of editing and rewriting.


----------



## Hayden (Sep 27, 2019)

3.5k yesterday and 2k today. Trying to cut back a bit from 5k a day because I get more sloppy than I'd like by that point. Want to get into the routine of a fairly clean 2.5k a day.


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

1000 today, making slow progress.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

3,558 written in outline today


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm beginning to lift my game. Just over 2,000 words yesterday, and just over 2,000 today. 

MaxDaemon - good on you for lifting your game, too. I'm in awe of the huge figures some of the others are writing, so I'm glad to have someone poking away at the lower numbers with me. I'd like to increase to 3,000, but I'm managing to maintain the 'absolute minimum' of 1,000-a-day, even when I don't feel like writing. I've done just on 22,000 words in the last two weeks, and this is a middle-grade book (the fifth in the Outback Riders series - mainly read by adults, though) so is only going to be a bit over 60k. If I can keep this up, it'll be started and finished in under six weeks... then a lot of editing, but I make fewer errors these days, so I don't seem to make many changes, and my editor is no longer filling my work with suggestions, '', and, 'Leanne, what are you trying to say with this paragraph?'


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Ah - 1500 yesterday. Missed it.


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

lea_owens said:


> I'm beginning to lift my game. Just over 2,000 words yesterday, and just over 2,000 today.
> 
> MaxDaemon - good on you for lifting your game, too. I'm in awe of the huge figures some of the others are writing, so I'm glad to have someone poking away at the lower numbers with me. I'd like to increase to 3,000, but I'm managing to maintain the 'absolute minimum' of 1,000-a-day, even when I don't feel like writing. I've done just on 22,000 words in the last two weeks, and this is a middle-grade book (the fifth in the Outback Riders series - mainly read by adults, though) so is only going to be a bit over 60k. If I can keep this up, it'll be started and finished in under six weeks... then a lot of editing, but I make fewer errors these days, so I don't seem to make many changes, and my editor is no longer filling my work with suggestions, '', and, 'Leanne, what are you trying to say with this paragraph?'


Aye. It's a little daunting at times to read 6 or 8 or 10,000 words.

I would guess we both have many MANY other things to do than write though. I'm just managing to shove in an hour to get that thousand words a day. And there are days where the ONLY thing that gets me to write is the knowledge I've got to make a post here.

BTW, I don't know if you've ever written for NaNoWriMo, but their new website just introduced last week now has the ability to track your everyday goals and projects. So, you can use NaNo's interface and graphs and accountability to keep you on track.

Meanwhile, a thousand words a day is a book every couple-three months. How can you beat that?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

I hate you, Amanda. But it's a good hate. 

I'm reading Grim Discovery right now.

1000 words today.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

4,892 written in outline today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

'nother thousand down.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

4,348 written in outline today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

MaxDaemon said:


> 'nother thousand down.


 Good on you, Max. We might not reach the stellar numbers of others, but we're chugging along - keep it up because you inspire me and I hope it's right back at you. I've started writing in 500-word 'chunks', since I can throw down 500 words in 20 minutes. While I feed horses or drive to town or do something else, I think of my next 'chunk', then sit and do that without struggling with the aim of 1,000 in one go. For the last few days, I've gone over 2,000 words a day by writing in those short sessions. I hope to keep it up when school holidays are over - a chunk before school, one at whatever lunch break doesn't have a yard duty, and two after school. I can do that.

2632 yesterday (which is today for those in the U.S.)


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

3,229 written in my outline today


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

lea_owens said:


> Good on you, Max. We might not reach the stellar numbers of others, but we're chugging along - keep it up because you inspire me and I hope it's right back at you. I've started writing in
> 
> 2632 yesterday (which is today for those in the U.S.)


Couple thousand today, Lea. Things flowed well.

I usually write at night, but often wind up writing with my eyes half drifting shut. I hope that doesn't mean it's absolute drivel, but reading it back the next day it doesn't sound too bad.

Best of luck!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Only about 500 today. First day of vacation. In theory, that should mean more writing output the next 9 days...


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

6,751 written in my outline today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited, one book outlined


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

1100 today, vacation is turning into vacation, not writing week.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

895 yesterday, but 2135 today to make up for it.


----------



## Fortunate (Jul 31, 2018)

8k written and 8k edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

3200 today.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

5,183 written in my outline today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Only 500 today, but that brings me up to 40k for the book. Shouldn't have a problem finishing in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

5,329 written in my outline today


----------



## Hayden (Sep 27, 2019)

3k yesterday. I've found that 3k is a good point to stop for me. Things don't flow as nicely after that point, but I might start writing 3k in the morning as well as the evening. With a big break in between it might be good.

Aiming for another 3k today, but it's currently 3 hours earlier than I need to be getting up and I can't get back to sleep, which means I'm going to be tired as hell and it's probably going to be a 500 day at the most.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

3,834 written in my outline today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K editing (outdoor furniture stored in pool house, which was frankly exhausting).


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

2500 today. I think the book is getting longer, though.


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Another 3300 today. Closing on the end makes me push harder.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

5,790 written in my outline today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

2700 today. Might finish tomorrow.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

A couple of 500 days, followed by a 2,250 and a 3,010. I guess it ends up averaging out.


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

Another 2000 today to finish the book. Of course, still editing to come, and this one will require more polish than I've had to deal with in the past, but still, the heavy lifting is done.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written yesterday
9K written, 18K edited today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited to finish a book
The goal is to finish writing this one tomorrow. Then I'm off for a week and a half. I'm going to Salem to play witches with some writer friends and leave Saturday.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Finally back writing after moving. 3k written and edited.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

Back after a long weekend (CDN Thanksgiving)
5,197 written in my outline


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written. Still have the happy wrap-up to do tomorrow because I added an extra chapter today that wasn't outlined.


----------



## Corvid (May 15, 2014)

4,287 yesterday
3,060 today, written in my outline


----------



## Hayden (Sep 27, 2019)

3k yesterday and 4k today. Think I'm going to start aiming for 3.5 every day and try and get used to it.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

2729


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

3915 edited.


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

Got 1300 yesterday, 656 today.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

2-3K yesterday, now editing starts.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written yesterday, 9K written today


----------



## David Lucin (Jan 13, 2019)

Oh, I like this. I did 500 before work today and another 500 at lunch. Going to try doing another 500 after work and 500 before bed.


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1300 edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

1580 yesterday. 1200 early this morning, and another two writing sessions scheduled today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

3066


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

4785 edited - some overlap with previous edit


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 12K edited both yesterday and today


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1176 edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1842 edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 12K edited. I'm now officially a chapter behind because I got buried in hours of admin today, though, so that's going to have to be made up between now and Sunday. I'm not sure which day.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4k yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 12K edited. I should finish this one Sunday.


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1107 edited.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

First 1000 word day in a long time to push my new WIP over 3K


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1045 added during edits


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 12K edited


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

1,196 and counting today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written to finish a book. Tomorrow I start the first book in a new series.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written on the first book in a new series. I'm going to have to pick up a chapter somewhere because I got distracted by snow and admin before doing the third chapter.


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1681 edited


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

2084 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I added another 3K to my total yesterday. Today I wrote 9K and edited 12K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

1191 written today. Not to shabby for a Saturday.

Looking at what I've written over the last month and a half, when I started, I feel like I've improved, both in speed and quality. Still a first draft, though.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

2K yesterday and 2K today


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1300 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks NaNo - 19 days straight of over 1,300 words a day, averaging a smidgeon over 2,000 words a day (a few big days in there).


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

2649 today


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

a little over 1200 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 12K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

just poked my nose up above the 1000 words waters


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

2274 written yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited. I also plan to outline a book tonight. I should finish the main writing on this one tomorrow. Then I only have three books to write before the end of the year.


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

2246 written today.  Hey Stephen King sets a goal of 2000 words a day, so I'm doing pretty good!

His are probably better quality than mine, though.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,200 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K to finish a book, 3K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

A bit like pulling teeth today, but I managed to get my 1K plus a word or two.


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

Kinda  a rough day today, I got 1102 today.


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

2426 today, which is a new record for me. That's the most I've ever written in one sitting. Still have typos galore, though.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K to start a new book


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

Just over 1100 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1200 both yesterday and today.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

3.4K today, my highest daily total for the month.


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

1800 edited.


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

1100 yesterday, 2300 today.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

Another 1200 words today


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

1900 yesterday.
2300 today.
2052 average for the past three weeks.  
Still need to write more. The addiction is real.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written yesterday
9K written and 9K edited today

Thanksgiving is seriously messing with my editing schedule.


----------



## Llano (May 27, 2012)

Amanda, you need to suck it up and get to 10K per day. Makes the math a lot easier.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

Go my 1K in today


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

7K today which is the most I've ever written in one day


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

1100 today.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving.  ~1100


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

Nearly 1200 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 15K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1K written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 6K edited


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

1483 words


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

2,239 words today.


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

2K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1200 today


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

2,408 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 7K edited yesterday
9K written today


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1100+ today


----------



## Hayden (Sep 27, 2019)

7k today. I think I want to start making sure I always have two projects on the go. Doing 3.5 on when and switching over to another feels like a brand new day for some reason lol.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written yesterday and today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 16K edited


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1257 words from my latest WEP session.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

10K written, 16K edited (I have no idea why I let myself get so far behind on editing so often)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 15K edited


----------



## AllenOwen (Oct 5, 2019)

2100 the day before yesterday, 1150 yesterday, 1100 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 15K edited


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

48,000 words

What makes this milestone extra special to me is that I'm confident I will preserve that word count after proofreading and editing


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1204 words from my latest WEP session.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1038 words today


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1101 words from my latest WEP session.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K to finish a book, 15K to finish editing a book.
I start my final book of the year tomorrow.


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

28,000 words written via dictation yesterday
4000 words edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 13K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

day before: 1308 written
yesterday: 4242 written



Norman Steele Taylor said:


> 28,000 words written via dictation yesterday
> 4000 words edited


This fiction or nonfiction?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 12K edited. Easy day tomorrow so I can see Star Wars.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 6K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1K in a short story today


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1K to finish a short story and begin the first editing pass


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1,229 written


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

2121 edited. Resisted rewriting.


----------

